# Running a VPN server

## iloose2

What is the program of choice for running a VPN server?

----------

## amasidlover

Openvpn is available as an ebuild, but I haven't tried it. I use vpnd, which works.

----------

## Naughtyus

Is there any chance you might be able to give me a some directions on how to set up my gentoo box to be a vpn server for winxp clients?  I'm lost on how to get it to work.  :Sad: 

I have Samba working properly internally on the network if that helps...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## metalhedd

can anyone point me to some good documentation on how VPN works under win/linux and if/how samba fits into it?  even just a good explanation will do, no need to post a link, unless you want to.

----------

## phong

Though it's a bit of a project to setup/use, you may want to consider freeswan.

----------

## securiteaze

I use freeswan and love it. I agree it has a steep learning curve at first, but the road to enlightenment is a steep one.  :Wink: 

----------

